# Just got code p1136 maf?



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

manufactuer control air metering is what the code means is this a maf issue?Just checked the bentley it islong term fuel trim lean guess I have a vaccum leak.My actron dtc lookup says it is the first one I listed guess I will not be using that.


_Modified by cant get a password at 7:13 PM 10-25-2007_


----------



## TREFTTY (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Just got code p1136 maf? (cant get a password)*

I googled this:
http://answers.yahoo.com/quest...RklDz
P1136 is Long Term Fuel Trim Add Bank1 System too Lean
This is likely caused by a leak in manifold vaccuum. 
Check your vaccuum hoses!



_Modified by TREFTTY at 10:20 PM 10-25-2007_


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: Just got code p1136 maf? (TREFTTY)*

Yep time to make a boost/vaccum leak checker pvc cap and a metal tire stem.


----------



## 2000TT (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Just got code p1136 maf? (cant get a password)*

i had that code a while back, there are 2 causes. one is the MAF, the other is a vacuum leak. I suggest testing for vacuum leak first cause it's cheaper. just get a can of carb cleaner and spray all your vacuum hoses while the engine is running until you hear it bog down. if you don't have a vacuum leak its probably your MAF. in mine it was a vacuum hose under the intake manifold.


----------



## actorlany (Jan 10, 2005)

been getting that code almost daily for a couple months. my lines look good. could be the FPR or some other stupid thing. ugggh annoying. 
17544/P1136/004406 - Fuel Trim: Bank 1 (Add): System too Lean 
Possible Solutions 
Check Mass Air Flow (MAF) Sensor 
Check Fuel Pressure Regulator 
Check Fuel Pump 
Check Intake/Exhaust System for Leaks 
Check Secondary Air Injection for Leaks 
Check Vacuum Lines for Leaks


----------



## actorlany (Jan 10, 2005)

finally figured this sucker out on my own. There was a tear in the vacuum system hose above the engine. CEL free for a week now. YIPPIE.


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (actorlany)*

Mine was at the fpr line connected under the intake manifold only thing is I can't get a hose clamp on it now with the new line without taking the manifold off!!!


----------

